# Vail Run condo April 11-18 Spring Ski



## funtime (Mar 5, 2015)

Renting our Vail Run 1 BR condo, Week 15 for $700. Located in Vail with a complimentary shuttle to the slopes.  This is priced below our MF for the year for a great affordable ski vacation.  Dates are Sat to Sat April 11-18.  Also may have previous week for rent.


----------



## Kragness1 (Mar 7, 2015)

If Week 14 is available (4-Apr to 11-Apr), I'll take it.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2015)

The nature of the Ads in this forum is that the owner can't change the reservation date, so they are letting it go at a bargain rate.

It is extremely unlikely that Easter week is available.


----------



## funtime (Mar 8, 2015)

*Vail Run April 11-18 Still Available*

Only Week 15 at Vail Run still available for $700. Dates are April 11-18. 1BR unit. Vail Mountain closes Sunday April 19th.


----------



## funtime (Mar 19, 2015)

Still available.  April 11-18.  Last week of skiing at Vail


----------

